# Provider Based Billing Please HELP!!!!!



## TBEATSON (Feb 20, 2012)

Is there anyone out there doing provider based billing that would be willing to share their knowledge with me?  We have a hospital owned cardiology practice that has been approved for provider based status and we don't know how to bill.  How do you bill a facility rate?  Is everything billed on the UB?  What is the rev code?  Place of service?  We basically need Provider Based billing 101. Please help!!!!


----------



## rls233 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Provider based billing.*

Our cardiology office was also just joined with a local hospital, so we are also learning about the in's and out's of provider based billing, so I am no pro and would like to find more information as well.
we do split billing now for most insurances and medicare/medicaid, where the charge has 2 parts and each goes out to insurance on its own form. facility fee billed on UB and professional fee billed on the HICF 1500 with Place of service 22 as we are considered an outpatient department of the hospital now...it is still a learning process for us too, but I think we are getting our system worked out. We got our facility fee's and revenue codes by working with the hosptial. We still bill all of our IP/OP hospital provider visits the same as we always had, (admits,232's and 233 ip visits, echo interp's etc. still go out on Hicf 1500) If you happen to find the magic fountain of provider based billing knowledge..let me know! I have been looking too. I dont know how much this will help you, but for what it's worth I wish you the best and wish I had more to share with you!


----------



## TBEATSON (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much!!  Just one more question, what Rev. Code do you use on the UB for the facility fee?


----------

